# Wondering about Black waste in a winnebago



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
I can't work out how to empty the tank from the toilet. 
Is there a lever somewhere that I can't see? Winnie (second-hand) 
didn't come with a pipe, but I assume I need one? 
And is there any way of pumping the waste out?
All advice gratefully received!
Sarah


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sarah

You will find the waste dumping valves in a locker outside somewhere. Its a y shaped plastic outlet with a 3" boyonett type fitting at the end of it. There are 2 pull lever site at each end of the "Y", 1 is for grey (shower/sink waste pull this one last as it cleans the pipes of the more unpleasant black waste) and the other is for black. You will need a plastic flexible pipe (available from the superb Linda LC1962 on here or by clicking on the Stateside Tuning link at the top of this page) to point the waste in the right direction.

Hope that helps

Dazzer


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Not sure what Winnie you have but you should have a locker with waste pipe and controls for both the black tank and the grey tank.

Take a look at the Winnebago web site:

http://www.winnebagoind.com/resources/manuals/

Or here:

http://www.winnebagoind.com/service/webcd.htm

and you should find information on your model.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sarh,

Just spotted that you have a Winnie Le Sharo. I am guessing by a quick look on the internet that this does not have a black and grey waste tank but is emptied separately, like an European MH or caravan.

I could not find the designated number for the vehicle, but if you look here I am sure you will find the correct parts catalogue:

http://www.winnebagoind.com/service/submenu/Fiche1.htm

Now we know what you own I am sure someone will come on with better information.

Fascinated by the amount of people providing personal stories of their Le Sharo on the internet:

http://www.revolutionmotors.com/frenchrev/articles/le_sharo.html

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~hemlockhill/Voyages.htm

And so on:

Must have a great cult following.

About 10 years ago I called into a garage on the outskirts of Andover as they had a Le Sharo for sale. I asked in the garage for the keys and the owner said 'you wont want to buy that, it is not big enough', I pleaded to be shown it but he never did. For about a year it just sat there doing nothing. Never quite worked out what the chap was about. Maybe he was pretending to sell it as the tax man was after him! Who knows!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Sarah

The Wast outlets on a Le Sharo or Itasca Phasar are on the Drivers side of the vehicle half way along it. They are not in a locker they are outside just under the sill (very low) you should have one for black and one for grey, from memory the left is grey the right is black. There is a pull out lever on the side of each one, if not look carefully you might find the rod but perhaps the handle has come off.

You can see them on these pics http://www.rtmr.org/winnebago.htm - (this is my old one - I now have the VW version) I thought the Phasar / Le Sharo was great, it is a really clever conversion and the Renault was not a bad wagon - VW is great though.

Hope this helps .....


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello Sarah

You may or may not have come across this website before - heaps of info which may be of use to you....

http://www.lesharo.co.uk/

Regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah
If you pull the end cap from the rear bumper, passenger side if I remember correctly, (it looks like a big plastic square section, sometimes with a hole in the middle...) you should find the waste hose inside the rear bumper....
This is where it was located on ours anyway :lol: :lol: 
Hope this helps

Keith

Edit
Hi... Just spent ages looking at Le Sharo pics and realised that the memory is shot :lol: :lol: The cap which the waste tube sits behind is a square door in the lower rear wall......


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I doubt looking at Edgie's pics and those on the Le Sharo website that there will be one of those bumpers on the back....can't say I've been close up enough to one to remember


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

For a Winnebago this forum is a gold treasure:
http://irv2.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/2486094452/m/5461037201

You can find all your wiring diagrams as well as plumbing drawings at the start of the IRV2 winnebago industries^.

Good luck

John Bouwens


----------

